#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Hamirpur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion

## priti.nith

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior of   NIT Hamirpur , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  regarding * NIT Hamirpur 2012 admission.*

Let me start with some first give you a brief summary of the college.

*Year of Establishment*: 1986

*Ranking*: Amongst Top 80  Colleges in India, One of the top colleges in India

*Mode of Admission :* Amongst Top 80 Colleges in India

*Streams at Graduate Level*

Elect.& Comm. EngineeringComp.Sc. & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering

*NIT Hamirpur 2012 Admission :* All India cutoff - 20691 | Home State cutoff  45533

*
NIT Hamirpur 2011 Placement Stats:*(Total No. of organizations visited = 50)
*Discipline*
*Total students
*
*Eligible* *Students*
*Total No. of students placed through Placement Cell*
*Percentage of placement*
*(%)*

Elect.& Comm. Engg
59
57
54 + 96*
94.73

Comp.Sc. & Engg.
62
60
58 + 101*
96.66

Electrical Engg.
59
53
49 + 31*
92.45

Mechanical Engg.
56
54
53 + 38*
98.14

Civil Engg.
41
34
28 + 28*
82.35

*Total:*
*277*
*257*
*242  294** 
*94.16*




**                  Students have got more than one job.*

*NIT Hamirpur Campus*: The campus is situated at Anu in Hamirpur district of Himachal Pradesh and is 4 Kms from main bus stand of Hamirpur on Hamirpur  Toni Devi road. The city of Hamirpur is well connected with the rest of the country by road. The nearest broad gauge rail head is at Una (Himachal Pradesh) which is 80 Kms from Hamirpur. The campus has a picturesque surrounding facing snow clad Dhauladhar mountain ranges. Lush green pine trees surround it. The campus is well laid with roads, electric installations, water supply, underground drainage, etc. The place has healthy climate with moderate temperature ranging from 1oC to 38oC with an altitude of 900 meters.

*Central library*: The Institute library was set up in 1986 in one room of Government Polytechnic Hamirpur and it was shifted to the Institute campus in 1988 in Visvesvarya  Block  and at present it is in a separate building having the floor area of 1200 square meters. The library has got the seating capacity of 100 readers in reading halls and 50 readers in Audio-Visual Hall. Library follows the open access system, it facilitate the users to browse and pick up the documents of their choice without any hindrance. 

*Hostel*: There are six hostels in this institute. Five of it are for boys and girls have the separate one. Names of the hostel are on the basis of  famous mountain ranges of Himachal Pradesh .The hostels are in perfect shape and provide all the basic facilities to the students. Each hostel has got its own mess. Food available is delicious and the menu is decided by the students themselves.

Each hostel has solar heating system, own recreation hall with badminton court and table tennis tables. There is a separate gym for the boys and girls with the latest machines for their work out.

Internet facility has been provided in every room of each host.

*Address:* National Institute of Technology, Hamirpur (HP) INDIA

*Now its time for your queries*.........





  Similar Threads: NIT Jalandhar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Trichy  2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT  Durgapur 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Agartala 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches -  Discussion

----------


## 2coolbob

Ma'm i am scoring 167 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from  Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it  in here..? If not, then please reccomend me other NIT's for these  branches. 
Thank You.

----------


## shubhchak

ma'am m getting 171 marks in aieee...can i get into nit-h...even if i wait till the last rounds of counselling..too desperate to get into hamirpur..!!!!

----------


## priti.nith

> ma'am m getting 171 marks in aieee...can i get into nit-h...even if i wait till the last rounds of counselling..too desperate to get into hamirpur..!!!!


Wat is ur Home state

----------


## shubhchak

my HS is UP!!!!

----------


## priti.nith

> my HS is UP!!!!


[MENTION=85983]shubhchak[/MENTION]  you can get some branch by the 5 th or 6 th round of counselling

----------


## shivanshawasthi

mam i am scoring 161 in aieee 2012 my state eligibility is himachal pradesh can i get into nit hamirpur please reply fast mam

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

mam i am scoring 161 in aieee 2012 my state eligibility is himachal pradesh can i get into nit hamirpur please reply fast mam i m from gen category

----------


## Namita Relan

I am expecting 200 marks in B Arch 2012 and belong to Delhi. Can I hope to get admissiion in B Arch in any of the NITs ?

----------


## priti.nith

> I am expecting 200 marks in B Arch 2012 and belong to Delhi. Can I hope to get admissiion in B Arch in any of the NITs ?


[MENTION=96594]Namita Relan[/MENTION] it seems difficult that you can get admission in any of the NIT's this year for B. Arch

----------


## adicoooll

hi i am getting 135 marks in aieee 2012 in gen category.....can i get in nit....??

if yes then which all nits...
i want civil branch.....

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes  under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Hamirpur??
 Thank you.

----------


## osank

> ma'am m getting 171 marks in aieee...can i get into nit-h...even if i wait till the last rounds of counselling..too desperate to get into hamirpur..!!!!


sorry,but i don't think you can get any branch at nit hamirpur

---------- Post added at 08:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------




> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes  under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Hamirpur??
>  Thank you.


DUDE,chances are only 30%

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




> hi i am getting 135 marks in aieee 2012 in gen category.....can i get in nit....??
> 
> if yes then which all nits...
> 
> i want civil branch.....


try only your home state NIT....for other NITs no chances

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit hamirpur? mech. or ee . my hs is up.

----------


## priti.nith

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit hamirpur? mech. or ee . my hs is up.


you can get both the branches by the 3rd round..... :):

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

[MENTION=69657]priti.nith[/MENTION]................are you 100% sure?

----------


## priti.nith

> @priti.nith  ................are you 100% sure?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] I am telling you according to the last years cutoff , I believe that my predication would be close to the present years ranking's and cutoffs so ALL THE BEST ....... :):

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

is chemical engineering a good branch if we consider the future prospects and salary packages?

----------


## nitika.nita

> is chemical engineering a good branch if we consider the future prospects and salary packages?


For Chemical Engineering I would say that though it is not considered as a very hot branch of engineering have  lot of potential for growth because of its applicability. It value and  importance have risen in recent days because of the environmental  issues. Jobs in petroleum companies like Schlumberger, Shell, Aramco and  other Middle Eastern companies make it a prosperous choice of  engineering.

*Core Companies:* ONGC, Reliance Industries Ltd.,  Essar Oil Limited, Gujarat Gas Company Limited, Indo Gulf Fertilizers  Ltd, Coromandel Fertilizers Limited. Along with these there are number  of research and development opportunities for chemical engineering  students and renumuration may range from $1000~$1500 and $1800~$2500 for  Phd and postdoc (research position after PhD) for chemical engineering  students.
*
Avarage Salaries:* 2.8~3.5 lakhs per anum

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> For Chemical Engineering I would say that though it is not considered as a very hot branch of engineering have  lot of potential for growth because of its applicability. It value and  importance have risen in recent days because of the environmental  issues. Jobs in petroleum companies like Schlumberger, Shell, Aramco and  other Middle Eastern companies make it a prosperous choice of  engineering.
> 
> *Core Companies:* ONGC, Reliance Industries Ltd.,  Essar Oil Limited, Gujarat Gas Company Limited, Indo Gulf Fertilizers  Ltd, Coromandel Fertilizers Limited. Along with these there are number  of research and development opportunities for chemical engineering  students and renumuration may range from $1000~$1500 and $1800~$2500 for  Phd and postdoc (research position after PhD) for chemical engineering  students.
> *
> Avarage Salaries:* 2.8~3.5 lakhs per anum


thanx a lot for the info..........

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

is there no thread for dtu-dce?

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks can i hope for admission to dtu?
hs-up, cat-gen

----------


## osank

> with 184 marks can i hope for admission to dtu?
> hs-up, cat-gen


try in the spot round only...otherwise no chances

----------


## ankush.sh

heloo ma'am..i am a general category student with h.p. domicile scoring around 190 in aieee 2012....i will get anything in nit hmr but i have heard that ece is not a good branch there and also a new one..! my interst is in ece only..please guide me what should i do?
shall i opt for thapar? i can afford the fee there.!

----------


## shivanshawasthi

mam please reply to my message

----------


## shivanshawasthi

mam please reply can i get into  nith

----------


## osank

> mam please reply can i get into  nith


chances for mech,ece (70%) and for all other branches you have almost 100% chances...............
SO,GET READY TO JOIN NIT-H

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

can i get civil at nith with 184 marks .hs-up.cat-gen

----------


## priti.nith

> can i get civil at nith with 184 marks .hs-up.cat-gen


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] u can get civil engineering in



*Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*

                         Civil Engineering
 *30789*


*Tezpur University, Tezpur*

                         Civil Engineering
 *30886*


*National Institute of Technology, Agartala*

                         Civil Engineering

 *23928*


*National Institution of Technology, Srinagar*

                         Civil Engineering
 *23235*



So all the best.... :):

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> @Tarun Kaushik  u can get civil engineering in
> 
> 
> 
> *Institute of Technology, Guru Ghasidas Vishwa Vidhyalaya, Bilaspur(C.G)*
>                          Civil Engineering
>  *30789*
> 
> 
> ...


iam asking if i can get civil in nit hamirpur?

----------


## osank

> iam asking if i can get civil in nit hamirpur?


LAST year NIT-H  civil closed at 14261.... at a score of 184 last year AIR was 15400(approx).........so i would say wait for the results..
BEST OF LUCK!!!!

----------


## vg1008

Hi,
I have a gate score of 411.
Can i get MTech in computer science from NIT hamirpur.

----------


## priti.nith

> Hi,
> I have a gate score of 411.
> Can i get MTech in computer science from NIT hamirpur.


[MENTION=106762]vg1008[/MENTION] this is thread for BTech admissions discussion

Please ask your query in the relevant section.

----------


## sujoyf

Dear mam, I'm from Goa and would like to join NIT- Hamirpur , for Mechanical Engineering branch. My Aieee 2012 score is 168 , Are there any chances ? If not, which other branch (at NIT -Hamirpur ) can i get ? I belong to general category.

----------


## priti.nith

> Dear mam, I'm from Goa and would like to join NIT- Hamirpur , for Mechanical Engineering branch. My Aieee 2012 score is 168 , Are there any chances ? If not, which other branch (at NIT -Hamirpur ) can i get ? I belong to general category.




[MENTION=111047]sujoyf[/MENTION] you have a very rare chance as per last years cutoff, but i think you should try for some good colleges spot round

----------


## jasii

Am from Himachal Pradesh, AIEEE 2012 AIR rank is 168352,  State Rank 1026. Am from General category, Belong to Sikh minority,
what options are available to me. Would appreciate a detailed response. Thanking you in advance.

----------


## priti.nith

> Am from Himachal Pradesh, AIEEE 2012 AIR rank is 168352,  State Rank 1026. Am from General category, Belong to Sikh minority,
> what options are available to me. Would appreciate a detailed response. Thanking you in advance.


[MENTION=2491]jassi[/MENTION] you should try by your state quota I think you will definitely get some branch that way, for ccb counseling i dont think so that u have any chance.

----------


## shivi.garg

Hi .. my aieee rank in 2012 is 7550.. hail from haryana and belong to GEN ctaegoty... Can i get CSE or ECE in NIT Hamirpur ???

----------


## priti.nith

> Hi .. my aieee rank in 2012 is 7550.. hail from haryana and belong to GEN ctaegoty... Can i get CSE or ECE in NIT Hamirpur ???


[MENTION=107690]shivi.garg[/MENTION] you can get both of them in the first round itself.

----------


## shivi.garg

> @shivi.garg you can get both of them in the first round itself.


thanks alot ............. :):

----------


## Krishan Kant

sir, i got 12058(gen) AIR suggest me can i get mech in nit hamirpur  iam from delhi

----------


## jasii

Thank you so much for your reply, can you please suggest a college based on my state ranking?
What chances do you rate for Jaypee waknaghat?
Between JN college sundernagar n Jaypee which one would you prefer?
Sorry for so many Q's, but you are our only ray of guidance. Thanking you once again........................Jasii

----------


## k.chopra

i got 172 in aieee i am from delhi can i get admission in dtu or nit delhi

----------


## supertracer12

my IR is 14670 gen caetgory. i will get civil by last round....what branch can i get at nit h..
which will be the better option amongst the two..???

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

at 185 marks i have got an air of 19676 (gen. cat. ,hs-up)...........earlier you told me that i can get chemical at nith.............am i still eligible for it?

----------


## priti.nith

> sir, i got 12058(gen) AIR suggest me can i get mech in nit hamirpur  iam from delhi


[MENTION=76329]Krishan Kant[/MENTION] if you want to go for Mechanical Engineering for NIT Hamirpur than you should try for the spot rounds.

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------




> at 185 marks i have got an air of 19676 (gen. cat. ,hs-up)...........earlier you told me that i can get chemical at nith.............am i still eligible for it?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] I am sorry I Believe I must be having my typo there, as there is no Chemical branch in NIT Hamirpur.

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




> my IR is 14670 gen caetgory. i will get civil by last round....what branch can i get at nit h..
> which will be the better option amongst the two..???


[MENTION=95440]supertracer12[/MENTION] I believe you can get Civil branch only and that too by the last round.

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




> i got 172 in aieee i am from delhi can i get admission in dtu or nit delhi


[MENTION=116333]k.chopra[/MENTION] this is thread for Nit Hamirpur admission discussion.

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> at 185 marks i have got an air of 19676 (gen. cat. ,hs-up)...........earlier you told me that i can get chemical at nith.............am i still eligible for it?


if not chemical then any other branch

----------


## priti.nith

> if not chemical then any other branch


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] I don't think so that u can get any branch at this rank in NIT hamirpur

----------


## viveksharma227

sire!  
i got 130 marks in aieee 2012 do i have any chance of gettind admission ni nit hamirpur  in mechanical stream 
also my home state is himachal pradesh please reply as soon as possible

---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------

also sir mi category is general

----------


## priti.nith

> sire!  
> i got 130 marks in aieee 2012 do i have any chance of gettind admission ni nit hamirpur  in mechanical stream 
> also my home state is himachal pradesh please reply as soon as possible
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 AM ----------
> 
> also sir mi category is general


@*viveksharma227 wat is ur category?
*

----------


## pulankit

i hv also got same marks m also frm up. wat rank did u got?

----------


## viveksharma227

sire mi category is general

----------


## priti.nith

> sire mi category is general


[MENTION=117939]viveksharma227[/MENTION] you can try in spot round

However u should definitely try for some decent private or government college of ur state.

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-H? My category is general.

----------


## priti.nith

> I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-H? My category is general.


[MENTION=117818]PRIYANKAVERMA[/MENTION] wat is ur HS??

----------


## vinayak.mtj

I've got AIR 15380 AND 196 marks in AIEEE 2012.
do i stand a chance to get CS/IT branch in NIT-H........

----------


## viveksharma227

please help me out of this i am a bonafied himachali and have permanent residence in himachal pradesh 
but have passed my 10+2 from jalandhar (punjab) .......
and now ma i eligible for himachal home state quota for taking admission in nit hamirpur ..............help me out

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

> @PRIYANKAVERMA  wat is ur HS??


General category
Overall rank-43,000
Category rank 32,000.
Home state U.P.
State rank-6000
State category rank-4000

----------


## priti.nith

> General category
> Overall rank-43,000
> Category rank 32,000.
> Home state U.P.
> State rank-6000
> State category rank-4000


@*PRIYANKAVERMA* I don't think its possible this time.

----------


## vinayak.mtj

Please reply to my post

----------


## futuretech

Hello Ma'am
I've got 12785 rank in aieee2012.I am keen on taking Computer Science & Engineering.How is CSE at Hamirpur?Can I get it?
My HS is UP.gen category.
Which other options would u suggest?
What is the difference in CSE & IT?
please reply soon.... :(nod):

----------


## priti.nith

> I've got AIR 15380 AND 196 marks in AIEEE 2012.
> do i stand a chance to get CS/IT branch in NIT-H........


[MENTION=119304]vinayak.mtj[/MENTION] wat is ur HS and Category???

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




> Hello Ma'am
> I've got 12785 rank in aieee2012.I am keen on taking Computer Science & Engineering.How is CSE at Hamirpur?Can I get it?
> My HS is UP.gen category.
> Which other options would u suggest?
> What is the difference in CSE & IT?
> please reply soon....


[MENTION=120105]futuretech[/MENTION] I believe you can get CS in the fifth or spot round

IT is more of a software based branch in CS u study a mixture of H/W and S/W

----------


## vinayak.mtj

I am from UP and general category

----------


## priti.nith

> I am from UP and general category


[MENTION=119304]vinayak.mtj[/MENTION] I dont think so that there are any chances are per last years cutoff

----------


## dpalak

hi..!!
i want to know that if am scoring 190 marks in aieee barch wit AIR 5976 and category rank 4545..i belong to general category and am frm delhi....Is there any chance of me getting in2 dis college :(think): ...and if nt :(doh):  whch college i can gt thru..???
plz plz help me... am getting too confused

----------


## saurabhxaviers

i just want to ask that how r the placements in nit hamirpur in cs and electronics branch

----------


## koolkroocer

> i just want to ask that how r the placements in nit hamirpur in cs and electronics branch


Hi [MENTION=568]saurabh[/MENTION]xavier,
These are the company which visit the campus for placement.

Sasken Comm.Tech., Bangalore 
Bharat Electronics Ltd.
DLF Universal Limited, Gurgaon 
TVS Motor Company
Atos Origin India Pvt.Ltd., Mumbai 
Indian Oil Corporation Ltd., New Delhi
DRDO, Delhi
Tata Consultancy Services, New Delhi 
Ashok Leyland Ltd., Chennai
Computer Sciences Corporation, Delhi 
Alstom Projects Pvt.Ltd., Delhi 
Army / Air Force 
ACC Limited, Mumbai
ABB Limited, Vadodara 
TCE Consulting Engineers Ltd. 
Murugappa Group, Chennai
Honda Motorcycle & Scooters Ltd., Gurgaon 
Satyam Computer Services Ltd., Bangalore
Hyundai Motors India Ltd.
Simplex Infrastructures Ltd., Delhi 
Hero Honda Motors Ltd., Gurgaon 
Essar Group, Mumbai
Sterlite Industries (I) Ltd., Udaipur
Larsen & Toubro Ltd., ECC Division, New Delhi / L&T Ltd. Powai, Mumbai 
Fibcom India Ltd., Gurgaon 
Wipro Technologies, Bangalore
NTPC Ltd., New Delhi 
Telcon, Jamshedpur
North Delhi Power Co.Ltd., Delhi
Tata Tele Services Ltd.
Tata Power Co. Ltd., Mumbai
Eperium Business Solutions Pvt.Ltd. 
LNJ Bhilwara Group, Noida
Honda Siel Cars India Ltd. 
Unitech Limited
NHPC Limited 
Satluj Jal Vidyut Nigam Ltd., Shimla
Power Grid Corporation of India Ltd. 
and more.

Every year, more than 50 companies of repute including MNC's visit NIT Hamirpur, more than 90% of total students placed under campus placement, recruitment for every batch starts from August onwards,  Almost all eligible students are placed in companies of International and National of recruits under campus placement,  Above 50% of students are getting more than one placement.

----------


## saurabhxaviers

can u plz tell me between cs and ece which branch faculty is good at nit hamirpur and if not good can we study frm books and get good marks

----------


## koolkroocer

> can u plz tell me between cs and ece


Hi [MENTION=134277]saurabhxaviers[/MENTION],

I know how you are being psyched about Engineering and college life. 
As far as your question goes, there is a huge difference between CSE and ECE, more like the difference between a Computer and a Light bulb. 

From CSE you will study about computers, and stuff related to computers, and same is with the ECE branch where you obviously study about Electronics and Communication, which includes study of electronic technologies and communication( like mobiles, wify etc).

So, what I personally feel is that you should go with the branch that you have the most interest. 




> which branch faculty is good at nit hamirpur


Faculties at each and every branch in NIT Hamirpur is awesome, and basically it depends on how you study and take in from those quality members of faculty. 




> can we study frm books and get good marks


Seriously ? Even if Sir Albert Einstein would teach you himself, you will still need books to study after wards, and B.Tech is all about books and practical knowledge which faculties simply cant provide you at any cost unless you are ready to accept it.


Plus 
I will flag you for re-posting similar queries in multiple threads the very next time.

----------


## shashank1211

hi,
i have scored 152 marks in B.arch. do i have any chance to get admission in any NIT.
my HS is haryana.
i missed state counselling. i m interested in architecture.
any suggestions are welcome.

Shashank

----------


## anu mehta

hello mam..my score in aieee is 86 nd I scored 88.8% in cbse board. can I get admission in nit hamirpur...my state code of eligibility is himachal Pradesh nd belongs to general category...

----------


## shrutj

i am getting 185 marks in jee main and 92.6% in boards in 2013. +2 from chandigarh and general category.
can i get cse, e&ec or eee in nit hamirpur?

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 AM ----------

sorry, i dont think you will get nit h

----------

